# Selling a Car that is in Company's Name



## maneck35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi

I know this question has been asked before but I have a follow up question about selling a car. It is not in my name - it's in the company's name that I work for.

First of all, I'm not planning to commit fraud by trying to sell a company car.

My question is, do I need a letter of some sort (typed on the company's letterhead) in addition to all the other documents to carry out the transfer of registration? Could anyone tell me what do I need exactly?

I know the procedure and documents required when carrying out a registration transfer for a car that's in my name and wanted to know if there's anything additional required if it's in the company's name.

Thanks!
Maneck


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I think you would have to get the company to give you power of attorney to sell it, or get them to transfer it into your name first. A friend was left to deal with someone else's car and that's what he had to do. Otherwise it's not in your name and you can't do anything.


----------



## maneck35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> I think you would have to get the company to give you power of attorney to sell it


How is that done? A No-Objection Letter from the company stating that the sale of the car is permitted to the specified person?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

They have to give their permission which then has to be notorised - usually by someone in the court or someone with power.

Why don't you just get a company representative to deal with it all for you. Sounds like a major hassle.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

This has happened in our organization, what needs to be done is to have a letter for the registration officials (tasjeel), simply stating that the owner has no objection to selling the car. This letter would need to be signed by the owner of the car, in your case, that would be the person whose name appears on the company trade-license (in effect the owner if single owner incorporation, or a partner in cases of multiple owner incorporation). At the time of getting the registration changed etc at the authority, you would also need for your PRO to be present as he is the authorized representative of the company (in local speak this person is called the 'mandoob')... hope that helps...


----------



## maneck35 (Feb 25, 2012)

saraswat said:


> This has happened in our organization, what needs to be done is to have a letter for the registration officials (tasjeel), simply stating that the owner has no objection to selling the car. This letter would need to be signed by the owner of the car, in your case, that would be the person whose name appears on the company trade-license (in effect the owner if single owner incorporation, or a partner in cases of multiple owner incorporation). At the time of getting the registration changed etc at the authority, you would also need for your PRO to be present as he is the authorized representative of the company (in local speak this person is called the 'mandoob')... hope that helps...


Thanks a ton!


----------

